# c:&#92;$LogFile - Defragmentierung?



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

sers,
seit HEUTE kann ich meine c partition (windows) nicht mehr vollständig defragmentieren.
mit dem windows defrag tool kommt dann immer die meldung, dass nicht alle dateien defragmentiert werden konnten und man in der liste beim bericht nachschauen soll. nur leider steht da nicht was es genau ist.
mit o&o seh ich einen kleinen dunkel roten bereich und dieser heisst logfile. auch mit o&o kann dieser bereich NICHT verschoben werden, also steht am schluss nicht 0% bei fragmentierungsgrad sondern immer noch ein best. % wert. egal wie oft ich defragmentier, es ändert sich nichts.
ich hab sogar schon die auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert, hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht.

kann ich vielleicht diese logfile löschen? ich hab schon deswegen gegoogelt, infos auch gefunden, aber keine hilfe.

danke schonmal für eure hilfe, ich hof das mir wieder geholfen werden kann

gruss


----------



## Dimebag (9. Februar 2007)

Wie gross ist denn die Datei?
Ich habe diese Datei nicht, von Windows sollte sie also nicht sein.
Vllt kannst du sie auch mit einem Texteditor öffnen (wenn sie nicht zu gross ist) und vllt entdecken, woher sie kommt und ob sie noch nötig ist.

mfg


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

Dimebag am 09.02.2007 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese Datei nicht, von Windows sollte sie also nicht sein.


benutzt du auch O&O? sonst siehst du sie einfach nicht.

ich würde sie nicht löschen, denn es ist eine NTFS-systemdatei:
_Contains a list of transaction steps used for NTFS recoverability. Log file size depends on the volume size and can be as large as 4 MB. It is used by Windows NT/2000 to restore consistency to NTFS after a system failure._

http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs-system-files.htm


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 07:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 09.02.2007 06:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja die infos hab ich auch gefunden. hast du (hanfred) diese datei auch? und kannst dus ie auch net defragmentieren?


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

fuse am 09.02.2007 07:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ja die infos hab ich auch gefunden. hast du (hanfred) diese datei auch? und kannst dus ie auch net defragmentieren?


ja. immer gehabt.
und das ist normal, vielleicht geht's ja mit der offline-defragmentierung (wie die MFT).
und wenn nicht, ist das auch egal. kann ja höchstens 4MB gross werden, also nicht so wichtig.

andere defragger zeigen die datei halt einfach nicht an.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 09.02.2007 07:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie soll das mit der offline defragmentierung funktionieren?
nochmals eine anmerkung.
ich bekomme seit *gestern* erst die meldung von windows, dass nicht alle dateien defragmentiert werden konnten. also existiert die log datei ja erst seit gestern. und die logfile ist bei mir auch grösser als 4 mb

*edit:

so sieht die meldung vom windows defragmentieren aus 
"Einige Dateien auf diesem Volume konnten nicht defragmentiert werden. Überprüfen Sie die Liste dieser Dateien im Defragmentierungsbericht."
ist es normal, dass man die meldung dann aufeinmal bekommt.

und hier 2 bilder
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2734/defraghk1.png
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2734/defraghk1.png

ich will das so genau wissen, weil ich mein system erst seit montag aufgesetzt hab und dann soll ja auch alles rund laufen und solche meldungen sind halt net gerade positiv zu lesen


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

ich glaube nicht, dass du die datei erst seit gestern hast.

hab hier noch was:
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/ntfs/archFiles-c.html

führt betreffend LogFile zu

http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/ntfs/rel_Rec.htm


edit zu deinem edit:
aha, neu aufgesetzt, dann werden sich diese einträge erst nach und nach formieren vermute ich mal.
daran ist überhaupt nichts negatives. das gehört einfach zu NTFS.
btw: du hast zweimal dasselbe bild geposted.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

hier sieht man schön, dass die logfile GRÖSSER als 4 mb sein muss und die defragmentierung nicht zu 100% fertig ist (0,99
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9913/defrag2cx1.png

danke,
jetzt bleibt aber immer noch offen, ob die meldung von windows dann normal ist, denn wie schon gesagt, davor kam nach der defragamentierung nicht so eine meldung sondern eine andere

also nach 11% kommt diese meldung
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9017/defrag3fl9.png

und davor kam diese http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4348/defrag4uy6.png
(und ich hätte gern wieder die alte meldung   ),
weil die abgeschlossener geklungen hat


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

ich sehe nirgendwo die dateiliste.
das muss ja nicht nur $LogFile sein, es gibt ja auf der liste noch ein paar andere.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe nirgendwo die dateiliste.
> das muss ja nicht nur $LogFile sein, es gibt ja auf der liste noch ein paar andere.



das ist ja der witz., wenn man sich die liste der defragmentierten dateien im bericht anschaut sind da gar KEINE. die liste ist komplett leer
auf dem aller ersten bild das ich gepostet hab erkennt man wieviele dateien defragmentiert sind und die clustergrösse ...
aber nicht welche dateien


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

dann klick mal auf die dunkelroten cluster.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 09.02.2007 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> dann klick mal auf die dunkelroten cluster.



du meinst unter O&O defrag.
auf dem bild ist oben ein grösserer dunkelroter balken die ganzen cluster sind die sog LogFiles und die 2 kleinen cluster rechts unten sind $Extend\$usnjrnljdata

ok, ich hab unter o$o noch was entdeckt. unter datei --->laufwerksinformationen exclusiv gesperrte dateien

folgendes bild
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/6940/defrag5tz8.png
die untereste datei hat die meisten fragmente. ich versuchs dann echt mal mit einer offline defragmentierung


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

fuse am 09.02.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 09.02.2007 08:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mit der offline -defragmentierung hat geklappt.   
ich hab zwar bei der ausführung nichts erkannt. das bild war nämlich komplett wirr, nur bunte farben. ich hab enter gedrückt und irgendwas ist passiert. nachdem dann windows hochgefahre war und ich die normale defragmentierung ausgeführt hab kam die alte meldung wieder   
jetzt bin ich glücklich und danke nochmal

du könntest mir noch einen kleinen tip geben. mit welcher defrag art defragmentierst du deine windows partition. ich verwende complete name


----------



## MartianBuddy (9. Februar 2007)

fuse am 09.02.2007 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> du könntest mir noch einen kleinen tip geben. mit welcher defrag art defragmentierst du deine windows partition. ich verwende complete name


Diese Datenfragmente stammen vom "Windows Live Messenger", genauer von dessen installierten "Filesharing-Dienst" USN Journal Reader service.

- Diese Datei können offenbar von keinem Defragmentierungsprogramm unter Windows defragmentiert werden.

Da ich auch O&O verwende, hatte ich in dieser Angelegenheit mal den Technical Support kontaktiert -
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frage:

problem
Seit der Installation des \"MSN Live Messengers\" kann auf dem entsp.
Laufwerk kein Defrag mehr durchgeführt werden.
Bei der Laufwerksüberprüfung wird nach \"USN-Journal\" abgebrochen.
<Laufwerk>:\$Extend\$UsnJrnlJDATA
Wie kann dieses Problem behoben werden?

Antwort:
wenn Ihnen ein Windows CHKDSK keine Fehler meldet liegen hier vermutlich
Verzeichnisinkonsistenzen vor die O&O Defrag meldet und somit die
Defragmentierung abbricht.

Laut Microsoft sind diese Inkonsistenzen harmlos bzw. vernachlässigbar. Wenn Sie in den Einstellungen die CHKDSK Option ausschalten wird die
Defragmentierung durchgeführt.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit:
Das mit der "Offlinedefragmentierung" habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, das hatte mir da aber mal unter Win2K und RAID 0 die ganze Datenstruktur zerstört...

Zum defragmentieren benutze ich jetzt "nach Datenzugriff", vorher nach "Name".
IMHO, wird die Festplatte damit etwas weniger fragmentiert.


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2007)

die systempartitionen mit complete/modified, die anderen mit complete/name.
ja, das mit dateizugriff macht sinn für die systempartitionen, werde das nächste mal vielleicht auch diese einstellung wählen.


----------



## Blackout (9. Februar 2007)

Alle Partionen in Complete Name.


> Für eine Workstation eigenen sich die Methoden STEALTH, SPACE und COMPLETE/Name am besten. Auf Workstations werden Benutzerdateien weniger häufig geändert als auf Servern. Insofern ist die Sortierung nach Dateinamen sehr gut geeignet, den Startvorgang des Rechners zu verkürzen. Die Dateien, die beim Start gelesen werden, befinden sich im Windows-Verzeichnis, so dass diese hintereinander auf der Festplatte abgelegt werden.
> 
> Wir empfehlen eine initiale Defragmentierung mit COMPLETE/Name und anschließend die regelmäßige Defragmentierung mit der STEALTH- oder SPACE-Methode.



Wenn du O&O benutzt, solltest du mit Hilfe von den Windows XP Powertoys die idle Defragmentierung von Windows ausschalten, weil Windows sonst immer wenn dein Rechner grad nix zu tun hat, auf eigene Faust alles defragmentiert und somit alles ganz schnell wieder durcheinander ist.
Mit abgeschalteter "Optimize Harddisk when idle" fragmentiert deine Platte auch längst nicht mehr so schnell weil die beiden Programme sich nicht mehr in die Quere kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powertoys Download



> Die COMPLETE/Name-Methode defragmentiert ihre Dateien und reorganisiert darüber hinaus ihre Dateistruktur. Obwohl diese Methode langsamer als die STEALTH- und die SPACE-Methode ist, gewährleistet sie optimale Systemperformance beim Lesen der Dateien.
> 
> Die COMPLETE/Name-Methode ist hervorragend für Systemlaufwerke geeignet. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass diese Methode aufgrund der Reorganisation einen erhöhten Hauptspeicherbedarf haben kann. Sollte dies ein kritischer Punkt für Ihr System sein, empfehlen wir die STEALTH- oder SPACE-Methode.





> Die COMPLETE/Modified-Methode defragmentiert ihre Dateien und reorganisiert darüber hinaus ihre Dateistruktur. Obwohl diese Methode langsamer als die STEALTH- und die SPACE-Methode ist, gewährleistet sie optimale Systemperformance beim Lesen der Dateien.
> 
> Die COMPLETE/Modified-Methode ist hervorragend für Datenbank- und Dateiserver geeignet. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass diese Methode aufgrund der Reorganisation einen erhöhten Hauptspeicherbedarf haben kann. Sollte dies ein kritischer Punkt für Ihr System sein, empfehlen wir die STEALTH- oder SPACE-Methode.





> Die COMPLETE/Access-Methode defragmentiert Ihre Dateien und reorganisiert darüber hinaus deren Dateistruktur. Obwohl diese Methode langsamer als die STEALTH- und die SPACE-Methode ist, gewährleistet sie optimale Systemperformance beim Lesen der Dateien.
> 
> Die COMPLETE/Access-Methode ist sowohl für Server als auch für Workstations geeignet. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass diese Methode aufgrund der Reorganisation einen erhöhten Hauptspeicherbedarf haben kann. Sollte dies ein kritischer Punkt für Ihr System sein, empfehlen wir die STEALTH- oder SPACE-Methode.





> Die SPACE-Methode bietet einen hervorragenden Lösungsansatz bei starker Fragmentierung. Sie ermöglicht auch die Konsolidierung Ihrer Dateien, so dass der zusammenhängende freie Speicherplatz vergrößert und der erneuten Fragmentierung vorgebeugt wird.
> 
> Die SPACE-Methode ist am besten für die erste Defragmentierung und eine Defragmentierung im Hintergrund geeignet, sofern der verfügbare Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte ausreichend und die Anzahl der Dateien nicht zu groß ist. Anderenfalls ist die STEALTH-Methode in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 09.02.2007 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum defragmentieren benutze ich jetzt "nach Datenzugriff", vorher nach "Name".
> IMHO, wird die Festplatte damit etwas weniger fragmentiert.



sind das einstellungen unter 0&0 ? hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen

was, die festplatte defragmentiert unter windows xp wirklich automatisch ohne meine erlaubnis. wieso sieht dann die c: partition trotzdem so schei... unaufgeräumt aus. aber cool, danke. werd das gleich mal mit dem tool deaktivieren. 
muss ich dann eigentlich performance einbußen in kauf nehmen, denn bei der beschreibeung dazu steht ja, dass das aktivieren eine bessere performance bringt


----------



## Blackout (9. Februar 2007)

fuse am 09.02.2007 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MartianBuddy am 09.02.2007 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aktivieren bringt dem normalo User mehr Performance der das Wort defragmentierung nicht kennt.
Ist eben für 0815 Benutzer gedacht damit bei denen automatisch die Platten defragmentiert werden, für versierte Powernutzer ist das aber nur hinderlich da so die Methoden von z.B. O&O Defrag sinnlos sind weil Windows das immer wieder auf eigene Faust durcheinander wirft.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

Blackout am 09.02.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktivieren bringt dem normalo User mehr Performance der das Wort defragmentierung nicht kennt.
> Ist eben für 0815 Benutzer gedacht damit bei denen automatisch die Platten defragmentiert werden, für versierte Powernutzer ist das aber nur hinderlich da so die Methoden von z.B. O&O Defrag sinnlos sind weil Windows das immer wieder auf eigene Faust durcheinander wirft.



sehr schön, ich hab mich schon gewundert wieso ich mehrmals in der woche defragamentieren muss, also vorallem die windows partition. denn die anderen sehen nicht so schlimm aus, z.b. da wo ich die programme installier


----------



## MartianBuddy (9. Februar 2007)

Blackout am 09.02.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...für versierte Powernutzer ist das aber nur hinderlich da so die Methoden von z.B. O&O Defrag sinnlos sind weil Windows das immer wieder auf eigene Faust durcheinander wirft.


Und genau das sollte *eigentlich* nicht der Fall sein.

Bei der Installation von O&O Defrag oder jedem anderen Defragmentierer sollte diese Funktion deaktiviert werden:

Zitat:
"[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
OptimalLayout]

"EnableAutoLayout"=dword:00000000

Found in TweakUI under the “General” section, “Optimize hard disk when idle”. XP already does this by default but this key is not in the registry. *Either you or some application has to put this key in. The key exists so that a non-Windows disk defragger can manage the process.*

- Ferner sollte der Defragmentierer die "Layout.INI" verwenden, in der Windows ja die Dateizugriffe schon analysiert hat...

Na ja, wird wohl wieder mal ein 'Besuch' beim Technical Support von O&O fällig sein, denn doppelte defragmentierung will ich nun wirklich nicht...

...Auch wenn's so schön heisst: Doppelt genäht hält besser!  

BTW, wer sich mit dem Thema weiter auseinandersetzen will, einfach bei "Google" den Suchbegriff "optimize hard disk when idle" eingeben.


----------



## fuse (9. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 09.02.2007 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort:
> wenn Ihnen ein Windows CHKDSK keine Fehler meldet liegen hier vermutlich
> Verzeichnisinkonsistenzen vor die O&O Defrag meldet und somit die
> Defragmentierung abbricht.
> ...



und wo kann ich die chkdsk option deaktivieren?

ansonsten hab ich jetzt unter o&o datei--->einstellungen--->tuning bei LAYOUT.ini ein haken gesetzt und mit dem tool "optimize hard disk when idle" deaktiviert.

so passen die einstellungen doch, oder?


----------



## MartianBuddy (9. Februar 2007)

fuse am 09.02.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> und wo kann ich die chkdsk option deaktivieren?


Im Moment kann ich O&O nicht starten und genau nachschauen; aber IMO ist diese Option unter Einstellungen, Laufwerk vor dem Defragmentieren überprüfen.



> ansonsten hab ich jetzt unter o&o datei--->einstellungen--->tuning bei LAYOUT.ini ein haken gesetzt und mit dem tool "optimize hard disk when idle" deaktiviert.
> so passen die einstellungen doch, oder?


Würde ich meinen.

Hast Du die Version 8.6?
- Bei dieser kann man das ja alles einstellen. Ich habe im Moment "nur" die Version 6.5.0.1619...

Mit der 8.6er Version *sollte* der Windows Defrag nicht mehr stören.
- Obwohl "TweakUI" die Option anbietet.
Bei mir finde ich den relevanten Reg-Key nicht. Kann sein, dass O&O den selber deaktiviert hat.


----------



## fuse (10. Februar 2007)

ok,
die einstellung ist standardmässig sowieso deaktiviert.

ps: ich hab den 8.0 o&o


----------



## fuse (10. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 09.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der 8.6er Version *sollte* der Windows Defrag nicht mehr stören.



d.h., dass die automatische defragmentierung von windows automatisch deaktiviert wird?
ich hab dazu aber gar keine infos auf der offiziellen seite gefunden


----------



## MartianBuddy (12. Februar 2007)

fuse am 10.02.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> d.h., dass die automatische defragmentierung von windows automatisch deaktiviert wird?
> ich hab dazu aber gar keine infos auf der offiziellen seite gefunden


Da hast Du recht: Ofiziell findet man dazu nichts. Ich hab' mir die Anleitung zum O&O Defrag 8.6 mal durchgelesen.

Da war ja der Hinweis, dass man zur optimiereung die "Layout.ini" verwenden kann. Da *sollte* man schon annehmen können, dass da diese Hintergrunddefragmentierung von Windows deaktiviert wurde...

Aber schau mal in der Reg unter -

"[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
OptimalLayout]

nach, ob da "EnableAutoLayout"=dword:00000000 eingetragen ist.

Wie schon erwähnt, ich werde den Technical Support von O&O dazu mal kontaktieren.


----------



## fuse (12. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 12.02.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 10.02.2007 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



00000001
1 ist eingetragen, was ja heisst, dass das automatische defragmentieren aktiviert ist. also muss ich es doch noch manuell mit dem tool deaktivieren


----------



## MartianBuddy (13. Februar 2007)

fuse am 12.02.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1 ist eingetragen, was ja heisst, dass das automatische defragmentieren aktiviert ist. also muss ich es doch noch manuell mit dem tool deaktivieren


Das ist richtig, der Eintrag müsste den Wert "0" haben.

Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe jetzt gestern den Technischen Support in dieser Angelegenheit kontaktiert.

Wahrscheinlich werden wir's noch heute genau wissen, wie das nun ist...


Edit:

Die Antwort ist nun Eingetroffen -

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es existieren mehrere Gründe warum ein Laufwerk
nach einer Defragmentierung rasch wieder fragmentieren kann:

- zu wenig zusammenhängender freier Speicherbereich auf der Festplatte
- temporäre Dateien des Internet Explorers
- Erzeugung der Wiederherstellungspunkte durch das System 

Die Funktion "Optimize Harddisk when idle" wäre auch eine Möglichkeit,
allerdings nur wenn Sie eine spezielle COMPLETE-Methode zur Defragmentierung verwenden.
Mit dem angehängten Registryschlüssel können Sie diese Hintergrund-Defragmentierung deaktivieren.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW, solltest Du am Registryschlüssel interesse haben, melde Dich einfach.

Gruss
MB


----------



## fuse (13. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 13.02.2007 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW, solltest Du am Registryschlüssel interesse haben, melde Dich einfach.
> 
> Gruss
> MB



interesse hab ich. aber muss ich dafür nicht einfach in der registry unter dem punkt "optimal layout" den wert auf 0 setzen, also da wo eine 1 steht, oder fehlt da noch was, weil du was von dem registryschlüssel erwähnst. das ist doch der registryschlüssel der die option betrifft.

oder versteh ich da was falsch


----------



## MartianBuddy (13. Februar 2007)

fuse am 13.02.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> oder versteh ich da was falsch


Nein, es ist schon richtig.

Nachdem ich nun den angehängten Registryschlüssel geöffnet- und angeschaut habe, wird damit genau der schon bekannte Wert eingetragen...

Fassen wir die Situation kurz zusammen:

- O&O Defrag deaktiviert also "Optimize Harddisk when idle" *nicht*.

- Um diese manuell(!) zu deaktivieren muss unter

"[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
OptimalLayout]

der Eintrag

"EnableAutoLayout"=dword:00000000

entweder über "TweakUI" oder von Hand eigetragen werden.


Nicht gerade zufriedenstellend für eine Defragmentierungssoftware.   

Wenigstens könnte beim Installieren oder später als Option diese Möglichkeit angeboten werden, da die "Layout.ini" auch zugezogen werden kann.

Na ja, jetzt ist wenigstens alles geklärt


----------



## fuse (13. Februar 2007)

danke nochmal für deine kompetente hilfe. hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. Februar 2007)

fuse am 13.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> danke nochmal für deine kompetente hilfe. hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.


Gern geschehen.

Noch was zum Schluss:

Wenn die "Laufwerksüberprüfung" bei O&O Defrag ausgeschaltet ist, sollte man Laut dem Technischen Support "Checkdisk" regelmässig anwenden.

- Ich führe dies einfach vor dem defragmentieren- oder einmal im Monat aus.

Dabei werden bis jetzt immer kleinere Inkonsistenzen, wie freier Speicherplatz, beseitigt.

Das Ergebnis der Überprüfung  kann man nach dem Neustart in der "Ereignisanzeige" unter "Anwendung", "Winlogon", einsehen.

Ausführen, CMD, =>chkdsk <Laufwerk>: /f /r


----------



## fuse (23. Februar 2007)

sers,
ich hab jetzt noch was ausprobiert. die gesperrte datenfolge $Extend\$usnjrnljdata, die durch den windows live messenger erzeugt wird hab ich GELÖSCHT. man kann das mit diesem befehl unter ausführen machen *fsutil usn deletejournal /D C:*. es öffnet sich nur kurz ein fenster und schließt sich sofort wieder. aber wenn man o&o startet und kurz die betroffene partition analysiert, erkennt man sofort, dass diese fragmente nicht mehr vorhanden sind.dann ist erst mal das ganze fragmentierte zeug dieser datenfolge passé. und man kann die c:\ partition mal wieder richtig schön defragmentieren, ohne dass ein rest fargmentierter dateien zurückbleibt. denn selbst die offline-defragmentierung bringt bei diesen daten GAR NICHTS. die lachen da nur müde drüber und fragmentieren schön weiter.
diese fragmente entstehen zwar nach und nach wieder, aber man konnte jedenfalls die daten mal wieder zusammenhängend defragmentieren, ohne dass so ein klump zwischendrin rumstänkert.
ich hab durch das löschen bis jetzt auch keine negativen folgen erleben müssen, wieso auch, ist ja nur vom messenger.
TROTZDEM übernehme ich keinerlei haftung.


----------



## MartianBuddy (24. Februar 2007)

fuse am 23.02.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> die gesperrte datenfolge $Extend\$usnjrnljdata, die durch den windows live messenger erzeugt wird hab ich GELÖSCHT.


Der "USN Journal Reader service" ist ja ein Dateisystem, welches auch bei Windows Server 2003 verwendet wird.
- Eigentlich eine gute Sache.

Beim Messenger wird dieser für das "File sharing" (Meine freigegebenen Ordner) ausgeführt.

Du wirst nun, sehr wahrscheinlich, diesen Dienst nicht mehr benützen können.
Wenn Du den ja nicht brauchst, who cares...

Ich will mich in nächster Zeit nochmals eingehender mit diesem Defragmentierungsproblem befassen; war mit einem Installationsproblem einer Sicherheitssoftware vollauf beschäftigt, dieses zu lösen.

Event. hätte auch genügt, den Dienst "usnjsvc" zu beenden und anschliessend mal die Defragmentierung zu versuchen?


----------



## fuse (25. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 24.02.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 23.02.2007 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab das mit dem freigegebenen ordner gerade ausprobiert, das geht ohne problem, wie auch schon erwähnt, die datei wird nach dem löschen automaisch wieder erstellt, nur diesmal an einem stück, also keine 100 fragmente, die nicht defragmentiert werden können


----------



## MartianBuddy (26. Februar 2007)

fuse am 25.02.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das mit dem freigegebenen ordner gerade ausprobiert, das geht ohne problem, wie auch schon erwähnt, die datei wird nach dem löschen automaisch wieder erstellt, nur diesmal an einem stück, also keine 100 fragmente, die nicht defragmentiert werden können


Dieser Tipp würde eigentlich einen (virtuellen) Orden verdienen.
- Das Thema würde sich IMO für ein "Sticky" qualifizieren?

Ich hatte mich in einem vorherigen Posting etwas ungenau ausgedrückt:

Bei der Löschung, was passiert mit schon in diesem Ordner gespeicherten Daten?

Edit:
Kein Problem!

Warum?
"USN Journal Reader" ist eine Ergänzung zum NTFS-Dateisystem (Ver. 5.0).
Korrekt, ein Protokoll zur Feststellung von Änderungen an selbigen.
- Dieses Protokoll wird vom "Live Messenger" installiert, um "Meine freigegebenen Ordner" zu überwachen, ist also nicht der Ordner selber.
Standardgrösse ist 128MB.

Damit kann Dein "Hotfix" also bedenkenlos angewandt werden.

- Aber wie schon erwähnt, für mich ist das eher nebensächlich. Ich will viel lieber ein aufgeräumtes Laufwerk.


----------



## fuse (26. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 26.02.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> - Das Thema würde sich IMO für ein "Sticky" qualifizieren?



ja, man müsste nur den titel etwas abändern


----------



## fuse (28. Februar 2007)

fuse am 26.02.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> MartianBuddy am 26.02.2007 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so ich hab den dienst jetzt mal ganz deativiert, dann kommen die dateien gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MartianBuddy (28. Februar 2007)

fuse am 28.02.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab den dienst jetzt mal ganz deativiert, dann kommen die dateien gar nicht mehr.


Warum nicht, wenn Du mit dem Messenger keine Dateien austauscht...

Aber, wie schon erwähnt, dient das "USN Journal" nicht nur dem Messenger um "Meine freigegebenen Ordner zu überwachen; auch das NTFS-Dateisystem kann darauf zugreifen:

Artikel

Bei mir ist "$SecureSDSDATA" extrem 'zerschossen': 529 Fragmente.

Da ich zwei XP Prof. auf versch. Partitionen habe, werde ich O&O Defrag auch im eigentlich nur für Spiele vorgesehenen XP installieren und von dort mal das Hauptsystem defragmentieren.


----------



## fuse (28. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 28.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 28.02.2007 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also bei der bezeichnung des dienstes steht auch nur dran, dass es vom messenger ist "ein vom messenger installierter dienst".
normalerweise wurd die datei sofort nachdem man den messenger öffnet wieder erstellt, das ist jetzt nicht mehr der fall.
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/1894/diensttg1.jpg


----------



## MartianBuddy (1. März 2007)

fuse am 28.02.2007 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei der bezeichnung des dienstes steht auch nur dran, dass es vom messenger ist "ein vom messenger installierter dienst".
> normalerweise wurd die datei sofort nachdem man den messenger öffnet wieder erstellt, das ist jetzt nicht mehr der fall.


Das ist schon Richtig...
...da der "USN Journal Reader sevice" von diesem installiert wird, eben zur Überwachung von "Meine freigegebenen Ordner".

Edit:
Dieser Dienst dient offenbar der Erstellung- und dem auswerten des "USN Journal".
Selbiger wird aber, gemäss "Task-Manager", erst beim Start des Messengers aktiviert. 
Wer oder as hält dann in der Zwischenzeit sein 'schützende Hand' über das "USN Journal", so dass dieses nicht defragmentiert werden kann?

Laut Microsoft kann das NTFS-Dateisystem ab Ver. 5.0 aber dieses Protokoll auch zur Überwachung von Änderungen an diesem benutzen, was ja bei XP gegeben wäre.

- Bei Windows Server 2003 wird das "USN Journal"  für den "File Replication Service oder FRS genutzt.

Bei ausführen von chkdsk X: /f /r wird ja das "USN Journal" auch überprüft und gegebenenfalls korrigiert, denn Fehler in diesem können erhebliche Probleme verursachen...

Aber  warum Microsoft das "USN Journal" nicht als System-Update zur Verfügung stellt, keine Ahnung.

Zusammengefasst:
Windows XP kann durchaus ohne das "USN Journal" 'leben', bei Windows 2003 Server sieht die Sache etwas anders aus.


----------



## fuse (11. März 2007)

mal ne andere farge, wie kann ich denn das MFT defragmentieren, denn selbst die offline defragmentierung von o&o bringt nichts.


----------



## MartianBuddy (12. März 2007)

fuse am 11.03.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere farge, wie kann ich denn das MFT defragmentieren, denn selbst die offline defragmentierung von o&o bringt nichts.


Mir ist diesbezüglich keine andere Methode bekannt.

- Dazu gibt MS nur die Empfehlung, das Laufwerk regelmässig zu defragmentieren.

O&O Defrag sollte das aber können -

Zitat:
                                          Windows XP/2003    Windows2000    Windows NT 4

MFT (NTFSLaufwerke)  online+offline             nur offline            nur offline


Bei mir habe ich mit der "MFT" keine Probleme. Kann event. daherrühren, dass ich jede Systempartition über eine Parallelinstallation defragmentiere?

Das starke defragmentieren dieser "Sicherheitsbeschreibungen" ($SecureSDSDATA Fragmente: 534, zunehmend) habe ich folgendermassen gelöst:

chkdsk X: /f /x /r zuerst ausgeführt.

Darauf mit O&O Defrag zuerst eine defragmentation mit der Option "Space".

- Das löschte alle diese fragmente sauber und vollständig.

Danach noch mit Complete\Access defragmentiert.

Vielleicht defragmentierst Du das Laufwerk auch zuerst mal mit "Space"?


----------



## fuse (13. März 2007)

Also ich konnte das Problem bis jetzt nicht lösen.
was sehr merkwürdig ist, ist die tatsache, dass auf einem anderen rechner die gleiche fragmentanzahl steht.
es handelt sich um folgende gesperrte datei
C:\$MFT:BITMAP und diese hat 3 fragmente


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. März 2007)

So wie's ausschaut, wird das Systemlaufwerk eigentlich recht schnell wieder fragmentiert.

Da von Windows und 'anderen' hauptsächlich unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen", %USERPROFILE%, temporäre Daten angelegt- und meistens grosszügig 'vergessen' werden...

- Das "USN-Journal" ist auch so ein Fall. Das fragmentiert ja unglaublich, innert kurzer Zeit von 1 - 17 Fragmente.

Auch bei mir sind bei "$MFT:BITMAP", Fragmente: 2, aufgeführt.

Wie schon geschrieben, führe ich vom jeweils anderen Windows zuerst ein "Checkdisk" in der "Eingabeaufforderung" durch.

Dabei werden immer einige kleinere Inkonsistenzen auf dem Laufwerk bereinigt.
Darauf folgt eine Defragmentierung mit der Option "Space", welche -

Zitat:
"Sie ermöglicht auch die *Konsolidierung* Ihrer Dateien, so dass der zusammenhängende freie Speicherplatz vergrößert und der erneuten Fragmentierung vorgebeugt wird."

Bei der anschliessenden Überprüfung des Laufwerks werden jeweils keine Fragmente mehr gefunden.

Nun, da das defragmentieren die Laufwerksmechanik doch ziemlich strapaziert, genauso wie ein stark fragmentiertes Laufwerk, führe ich diese nicht zu häufig aus.

O&O gibt ja da als Richtwert eine Fragmentation von 30% an.


----------



## fuse (15. März 2007)

also ich glaub, dass die 3 fragmente der mft nicht weiter schlimm sind, denn beim fragmentierungsgrad steht trotzdem 0%. und ich hab auch noch ein bisschen gegoogelt und dort haben auch viel andere user 3 fragmente der mft datei. scheint normal zu sein


----------



## MartianBuddy (16. März 2007)

Würde ich auch so sehen.

Den Idealfall von 0% Defragmentation erreicht man in der Praxis praktisch nicht.

- Und wenn, hält dieser Zustand ja nicht lange an...


----------



## fuse (16. Mai 2007)

sers,
ich hab folgendes problem.
ich komm am wochenende immer heim und schau mir dann immer den fragmentierungsgrad der c:\ partition (windows xp) an. unter der woche wird der rechner nur von meinem bruder genutzt. jeenfalls hab ich dann immer einen fragmentierungsgrad von 10- 20 % was doch für eine woche sehr hoch ist. am wochenende defragmentier ich dann immer. die meisten fragmente entstehen durch temp ordner z.b temporary internet files usw..

jmd eine idee?


----------

